# Circle M saddles?



## SouthernTrails

.

There are 2 Circle M Saddles Co.

The one in Alabama, 175.00 is a good deal

The one in Texas, 175.00 is a great deal


.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'll have to find out which one it is. I have had the hardest time finding a 17" saddle with FQHB or a wide tree on it in my area. 16" with FQHB or 17" with semi-QH bars, easy. Poo on my big butt and Aires' wide shoulders. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This is the pic the girl sent me.










I asked for a full saddle pic and a pic of the gullet measurement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

They also go by Valley Head Saddlery

Decent Saddles, did not see that exact model, most models sell new for 600-900.00

Not a bad deal for 175.00 

.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay. Here's the pics she sent me. I really like the looks of this saddle. It needs some conditioning cuz she said it's a little stiff.

































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Valley Head aka Circle M, uses Steele Brand Trees and American Cowhide, they are made in Alabama.

As long as nothing is damaged, I would buy it in a heartbeat for 175.00 :wink:

Even if it does not fit you horse, you could resell it for at least 300.00


.


----------



## trailhorserider

I don't know anything about the saddle brand, but I just wanted to say that I have had very good luck with Steele trees. 

I have 2 saddles now with Steele trees and they are the best fitting saddles (for me and my horses) that I have ever owned. So thumbs up on the Steele tree. 

They seem to fit better than Ralide trees (my previous saddle experience) and they have good flare to the bars so they don't dig into the horses even if the fit isn't exact. I guess what I am saying is they are way more versatile than my previous saddles. Anyway, I am a fan of them. 

If you buy this saddle I hope you have the same great fit.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Just realized I put the same pic up twice. Meant to put up this one.










I'm gonna see of she'll hang onto it until the 20th when I get paid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

